# Which Car seat in Dubai?



## mirzaair (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi All

Need your advice, again.

We will be moving to Dubai in July with our 17 months old daughter. We will possible buy a 4x4 there. Mothercare UK told us they are not sure if the EU car seats would fit vehicles in Dubai.

So I would like to know:

1. If I buy a car seat from London, is it generally, compatable with Dubai vehicles (EU/US or Asian make) 
2. In London I can buy a decent stage 2 car seat for around £105 to £150, how much it would be in Dubai? (some people told us these products can be extrmemly expensive in Dubai, hence asking this question)

Thanks in advance

RM


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

if you are talking about ISOFIX car seat, than better don't bring it as it's not the case in UAE
you can get a very decent and safe car seat for your baby at 35-50 GBP (9kg to 18 or 25kgs)

as far as I know scandinavian standards, baby chair is facing the back of the car till baby is 4 years old, again it's not the same in UAE, majority of baby chairs will face the front of the car as of 1 year old

hope it helps


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, no worries, we have kid stores here. About the price, i will check and reply again.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

I moved here a couple of months ago with my family. We shipped our Maxi-cosi isofix car seat over before we arrived and we have had no problems so far with fitting it in to two hire cars we have - Toyota Fortuner and GMC Yukon. Can't speak for other makes.

With regard to price local stores appear to be about 20% more expensive from what I have seen.

Hope this helps and best of luck with the move.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure about the compatibility.
But on the prices, you are very much within the ballpark of the prices here


----------

